# Baby mouse pics, 5 litters, 24 babies O3O



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I promised pictures, so here are some pictures..they're not very good pictures because I took them with my webcam :? but it's the thought that counts lol

the litters are now 11 days, 8 days, 6 days and 1 day old

:twisted:










this picture you can see most of the colors (chocolates and blacks, plus the day olds in the back)










I think either Merida or Murdoun carries satin, because two of the babies (either Stripes or Cashas look shiney) ofcourse satin is something I didn't want to have pop up because I am not fond of satin mice u_u, there are 7 of the white ones, 2 or 3 black, including one gorgious little black self buck who is stunning, I think, his feet and tail as of right now are pretty dark, I'm mulling over keeping him.


----------

